# How to hide bookmarks in firefox



## Champs (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone pls help me regd. hiding all my bookmarks in firefox.

Thanks
Champs


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2006)

Goto:

*C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\profile_name\chrome*

folder, and rename the existing file "*userChrome_example.css*" (or something like that) to "*userChrome.css*".

Now open the file in notepad and paste the following code in the file:


```
menu[label="Bookmarks"] {
   display: none !important;
}
```
Now open firefox to see the changes!
To again show the Bookmarks menu, simply remove the lines from the file!


----------



## champ_rock (Jul 29, 2006)

hey hey.. why go all that way.. i htink if u want to just hide the toolbar which contains bookmarks.. 
 go to VIEW>Toolbars>click on Bookmarks toolbar...the booksmarks toolbar will automaticlly disappear


----------



## selva1966 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think Champs want to hide all his bookmarks in firefox.  NOT hide Bookmarks toolbar.
BTW I also would like to hide my bookmarks if possible easily.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 29, 2006)

Lemme do it more easy!
I'm uploading the file, u hv to just first unzip the file and then copy-paste the file into following directory:

*C:\Documents and Settings\User_Name\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\User_Profile_Name\chrome*

*PS:* Here, *User_Name* is currently logged in User name.
*User_Profile_Name* should be something like this: *zsm78lyh.default*.
C:\ is the system drive, where u hv installed windows, change it to ur system drive!


----------

